# Sub install



## Choppacabra (May 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 hatch came with the Bose and that comes with a small sub that surrounds the spare tire. The bass is decent but starts to distort once you turn it up. need to replace it with something but I can't find ANY info on upgrading the hatchback Bose system. The sedan Bose is different and doesn't have an actual sub apparently


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> My '17 hatch came with the Bose and that comes with a small sub that surrounds the spare tire. The bass is decent but starts to distort once you turn it up. need to replace it with something but I can't find ANY info on upgrading the hatchback Bose system. The sedan Bose is different and doesn't have an actual sub apparently


Bose usually runs an amp hidden in the right side dash or right side trunk liner. Basically... Somewhere on the right side.

Unless it’s something special for the Cruze they will be 2 ohm systems and have an annoying sort of noise canceling thing which can be an issue if you start messing with things. You can disconnect the mic for the noise canceling.

In fact I wouldn’t be surprised if nothing is wrong with the sub and it’s the silly noise cancelling.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Bose usually runs an amp hidden in the right side dash or right side trunk liner. Basically... Somewhere on the right side.
> 
> Unless it’s something special for the Cruze they will be 2 ohm systems and have an annoying sort of noise canceling thing which can be an issue if you start messing with things. You can disconnect the mic for the noise canceling.
> 
> In fact I wouldn’t be surprised if nothing is wrong with the sub and it’s the silly noise cancelling.


The 2nd gen hatchbacks have a dedicated 6.5" sub in its own enclosure that sits on the left side of the spare tire under the cargo floor. According to schematics and images I've seen it looks to be at least a dual voice coil sub, no idea on the rating. Could probably take mine out and find out though. I wonder if it'd be enough to just replace the woofer itself with a better 6.5" unit for more kick


----------



## 16 Premier (Jul 16, 2020)

My wife has a Memphis 12 and a 300w kicker amp that we had in her old Saturn. She really wants it in her Cruze. Did you use a line output converter for the signal? If so, off of what speaker? If your car is like ours(16 new body premier without Bose audio) we have no rear deck speakers. Just one in each door and 2 tweeters in front.


----------

